# Bean Bag!



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows where i can buy bean bag beans from? Virgin are selling bean bags but they are at a crazy price... going to order from amazon instead, without the beans..


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Dragon Mart


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

M1key do they also sell the bean bags as well as the beans,

Thanks


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Sure I saw some last time I was there. Pretty much anything made in in China can be found there!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep, seen them at Dragon Mart, also Ace Hardware near Ikea.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I saw cheap ones at Carrefour. A friend also got one at Dragonmart. Don't expect high quality though, the bean bag ripped open after a few months, and it was VERY messy


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

home center in mall of emirates has the bag+beans. i think they cost around 450 dhs though


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Confiture said:


> ...Ace Hardware near Ikea.


We got a couple of them from Ace, and still in great condition have been (ab)used everyday by a 9-year-old boy.


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

They have them in Geant in IBN Battuta Mall


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info... Didnt really find any in dragon mart.. Any Ideas if Ikea usually have them?


----------



## sarahlm (Oct 3, 2012)

We bought some fatboy beanbags in the uk, they are huge beanbags that can be used inside and out. Unfortunately the price to ship them would be £950 each! We then found the same thing in ace hardware. They're more expensive than your average beanbag but they come in various colours and are so big you can use them as chairs


----------



## stegzee (Sep 27, 2010)

*bean bag filler*

Hi I was wondering if you ever came across just the filler ( styrene balls ) anywhere here in Dubai, i have been everywhere in deira but with no luck.


----------

